# Ford 3910 oil leak



## Currdog (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new to tractors an the site but looks like a lot of good reading. I recently inherited a 3910 tractor an haven't ran it much. This weekend while running it I noticed it was leaking so I shut it down. The fluid is coming out of a small hole directly under the gear shifter on the bottom of the housing. There is a drain about 12" behind this hole and Im really not sure if it's vent or what. I haven't changed fluids in this part yet but plan on it. But I hate to change filter and fluid if it's just going to pump it out. What could cause this? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

That hole is in the bottom of the clutch housing area, and should have a cotter pin in it to keep the drain hole open. It is a drain hole to drain oil leakage for either the rear main engine seal or the front transmission shaft seal. The purpose is to prevent leakage oil from getting on the clutch and damaging it.

You should be able to tell if it is engine oil leaking or transmission fluid. If it is a minor leak, you may be able to live with it, but if it's a major leak you will have to replace the leaking seal.

To repair/replace either of these seals, you will have to split the tractor between the engine and transmission. If you can find a local competent tractor mechanic to do this job, it will be much cheaper than going to a dealership.


----------



## Currdog (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes it does have a cotter pin hanging out. That's what I figured it was for but wasn't for sure. I sure appreciate the info! I'm new to the tractor scene and have alot to learn. Operating not bad but I'm no mechanic. I can manage with some guidance. Thank you so much for your help Big T!


----------

